# [SPN] Celebrating Five Years Of Excellence & Learning



## Admin (Jun 2, 2009)

<table><tbody><tr><td>





*$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!*






Well, by the time you read this newsletter, another glorious chapter would have been added to the history of SPN... five years of intense learning are complete! In a short span of five years, from a small group of 20 people, the SPN is now lively community of more than 8,500 Sikhs from around the world. 

One of the most important and unique developments is the introduction of Mentors panel which represents the most admired and scholarly Sikhs of our times joining SPN and guiding the next generation of Sikhs by replying to their questions as per their Gurmat understanding. Our panel includes: Gyani Jarnail Singh ji Arshi, Tejwant Singh ji Malik, Mohinder Singh Sahni. We recently invited Sandeep Singh ji Bajwa of http://www.sikh-history.com to join us as a specialist on Sikh history to quench our thirst of knowing and understanding Sikh history from the most reliable sources. He is expected to join us any time soon. So, let us be rest assured, SPN is moving forward... 

Looking Ahead...

Well there is a lot of things happening at SPN... Let me share a glimpse...

*Gurmat Research Institute*




Honestly, this was the sole reason, SPN ever took wings... There is an intense desire in sikh intellectuals and scholars to explore sikh philosophy and create awareness about this unique philosophy beyond the realims of sikh community. Unfortunately, there are not many collective avenues working towards achieving this goal. And now we believe, we can go ahead and start this project in all sincerity. We will keep you updated in this regard in coming newsletters.


*Gurmat Vichaar Project.*




As we had informed you earlier, we have a unique online Gurmat Vichaar Project spearheaded by Santokh Singh Ji (SPN Forum Leader: namjap ji) from Malaysia, who himself is a student of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Academy, Malaysia. More Info....

*Sikh News Network*




If you have not visited SPN lately then you are missing upon some great action going in and around the Sikh community. Our News section brings to you the latest and hottest as and when it happens... More Info....

*Sikh Media Watch*




SPN has now a dedicated section on active Sikh organizations like Sikh Coalition, United Sikhs, SALDEF. More Info....

*Sikh Toons*



Have you heard about the Ninth Sikh Toons Captions Contest? Well! To put it in Vishavjit Singh Ji's words "Think Inside & Outside the box. Keep it Short, Edgy, Sarcastic or Ironic, whatever suits your style! SPN has a new section dedicated to the one and only Sikhtoons.com! More Info....

*SPN Forum Leaders*
*The Pillars of Strength*


And, if we forget to mention the stellar role played by our beloved Forum Leaders, then this celebration is incomplete! SPN takes immense pride in having one of the most charismatic & unbiased Moderators we would ever find on any forum! And, being a torch bearer of Sikh woman power and intellect, and as a gesture of gratitude for her tireless efforts Antonia ji was elevated as SPN Administrator... Over the years, everyone has invested umpteen hours of their precious time from busy schedules to bring about this unique blend of quality, acceptance and keeping the SPN community a closely knit family. Without their efforts we would have reached nowhere.

There is much much more coming up on the horizon... Rest is all for you to see and contemplate, as we move ahead!! 


Gurfateh,


Aman Singh
Sikh Philosophy Network</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 2, 2009)

Love those fireworks, Aman ji. You forgot yourself. I must say it. Aman ji has been our creative, inspired, intuitive leader, captain of the ship, generous in spirit, and the guide through all these uncharted times. Sat Nam, Aman ji

Antonia


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 2, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> Love those fireworks, Aman ji. You forgot yourself. I must say it. Aman ji has been our creative, inspired, intuitive leader, captain of the ship, generous in spirit, and the guide through all these uncharted times. Sat Nam, Aman ji
> 
> Antonia



Antonia ji,

Guru Fateh.

Your are absolutely right. Without the vision,perseverance,dedication and endless days and nights of hard work by Aman ji, this site would never have been conceived, much less reached where it has today.

Aman ji  is the  one who dreamed about this site and made this dream come true so we could all bask in it together.

Kudos to you, Aman ji. One can call it a calling in the cyberworld for the cyber Sadh Sangat.

Thank You for this. It has enrichened me as a person and I am sure many would agree with me on that.

Tejwant Singh


----------

